# Pfad von .netbeans ändern



## Chris123123 (3. Apr 2012)

Hallo an alle,

ich beginne im Moment Java zwecks Objektorientierte Programmierung zu lernen und habe mir dazu Netbeans installiert. Läuft auch alles aber das Programm speichert die Konfigurationsdaten in meinem User Ordner. Ich habe bis jetzt herausgefunden das man die config Datei Netbeans im etc ordner entsprechend anpassen muss. 

# ${HOME} will be replaced by JVM user.home system property
netbeans_default_userdir="${HOME}/.netbeans/7.0"

Was muss ich hier jetzt ändern, wenn ich die Ordner nicht mehr in den eigenen Dateien haben möchte sondern beispielsweise in C:\Programme\NetBeans 7.0.1 ? 

Ich bitte diesbezüglich um Hilfe


----------



## XHelp (3. Apr 2012)

Versuch doch den Pfad zu setzen, den du geschrieben hast?


----------



## Chris123123 (3. Apr 2012)

Aber durch was muss ich ihn ersetzen? Soll ich den Pfad an stelle des {HOME} schreiben oder anstelle des "$?


----------



## Chris123123 (3. Apr 2012)

Oder komplett ersetzen?


----------



## XHelp (3. Apr 2012)

${HOME} ist ja nur ein Platzhalter. Versuch es einfach  mal mit:

```
netbeans_default_userdir="C:/Programme/NetBeans 7.0.1"
```


----------



## Chris123123 (3. Apr 2012)

Ich probiere es nachher direkt mal aus wenn ich an meinem home rechner sitze und sag dann mal bescheid ob es funktioniert hat. also muss ich lediglich diese eine zeile verändern? Um zu speichern muss ich ja außerdem noch die Berechtigungen anpassen. wie das geht weiß ich aber ist es notwendig dies anschließend wieder rückgängig zu machen?


----------



## XHelp (3. Apr 2012)

Ich bezweifle, dass du an einer Windows-Kiste Berechtigungen anpassen musst.
Und ob du noch was ändern musst: k.a. probier' es aus.


----------

